# i'll be your glam rock disaster [pic heavy]



## faifai (Feb 1, 2007)

I was in a bad mood today (boyfriend issues) and decided to "vent" by playing with MU. This looks great indoors...I went outside, however, and looked like a clown! Haha. The level of color I need to use on my skin to make it photograph well is ridiculous. Anyways, I was going for that whole rock star look, after you've been playing at a seedy venue and the lights are low (hence the semi-drugged, sensual but vacant expressions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)












































Eyes:
Wet 'n Wild Mega Eyes creme shadow in Cafe au Lait (base, browbone)
L'Oreal HIP Flamboyant duo (purple color in crease, underneath lower lashes)
L'Oreal HIP loose pigment in Intrepid (underneath lower lashes)
NYX Chrome Eyeshadow in Yellow (inner corner)
NYX Chrome Eyeshadow in Sunny Day (fuchsia on lid up to crease)
Revlon Colorstay liquid eyeliner
Milani glitter eyeliner in blue
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo mascara, both kinds (waterproof and non)
Prestige waterproof pencil eyeliner

Face:
MAC Select Tint in NC45
L'Oreal HIP Vibrant Shimmer Bronzer in Glowing
Milani blush in Mango Tango

Lips:
VS Beauty Rush lipgloss in Pinked Lemonade


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 1, 2007)

That's hot! I love the colors.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 1, 2007)

Wowwwww...u look amazing...very very rockstarish...i hope u and the boy solve ur problems
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feel better faifai
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ur lashes I might add look rocking


----------



## squirlymoo (Feb 1, 2007)

Whoa, what's up gorgeous? I really like purples on you.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2007)

i love it! awesome liner.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

gorgeous.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 1, 2007)

I love this on you, so different! I just got that Hip Flamboyant duo myself and LOVE it! Great job, your so pretty!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 2, 2007)

i love the colors you used! 
You have wonderful lashes!!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 2, 2007)

This looks lovely!  Great job on the shadow.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 2, 2007)

love it.


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 2, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Isn't it funny how playing with makeup can help take your mind off of your troubles?  I hope your boy problems get better!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 2, 2007)

You look great in color, and your hair looks lovely!


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 2, 2007)

wow. i love the purple on you. its so flattering. prettty as always!


----------



## linkas (Feb 2, 2007)

Hot and pretty!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 2, 2007)

Great job, it's really beautiful with your eyes.


----------



## Katja (Feb 2, 2007)

*Super HOT!*


----------



## mellz (Feb 2, 2007)

Awwww I hope everything works out for you guys!

I love the make up. You're so beautiful


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 2, 2007)

You look amazing the colors are hot!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 2, 2007)

Super hot look!! Love it!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 2, 2007)

great job.the colors are awesome.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 2, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 2, 2007)

You look hot!  Love the eyeliner!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 3, 2007)

love love love this look on you, very pretty and unique!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## tdm (Feb 4, 2007)

Luv the colors you chose. They look great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

You look gorgeous, as always. I love the glitter!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 5, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 7, 2008)

omg, this is nice. You are very pretty!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 7, 2008)

somehow i missed this fotd from you..its sooo pretty..nd the glitter liner is hottt


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 7, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 7, 2008)

i really like the 2nd full face shot of you.  very pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow I love your lashes!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovely.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 8, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_





[/center]_

 




on that pic!!!
I luv the rebel look!


----------



## ndn-ista (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful baby! Love the hair and makeup my fellow desi =)


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jan 9, 2008)

You can totally pull off this look!! I don´t think you look like a clown at all. But, it´s hard to tell not seing it in person. But the combo is amazing!


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

Great colors--you look great!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, you truly are gorgeous, I'm sure you look fab even without makeup!  I am jealous of your super long lashes... glad to see some desi representation on here (I'm a newbie!)  

Oh yeah, and I especially like the gold liner right at the inner lower lash line... cute idea, I might try that myself one day!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 24, 2008)

that's so hot, i love it


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 24, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 27, 2008)

U LOOK ABSOLUTELY AMAZING, i love the colors and ur lashes r insane!!! I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 U r beautiful


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 2, 2008)

You are so damn pretty... I miss your FOTDs


----------



## mslitta (Apr 2, 2008)

you look gorgeous. I love the color combo and your skin is flawless.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 2, 2008)

Girl, those lashes!! You're really pretty!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 2, 2008)

That purple looks gorgeous on you &you have fabulous bone structure!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Apr 2, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Jot (Apr 2, 2008)

fab look x


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 2, 2008)

That's lovely.


----------

